# [Comic] Memories



## pcbby (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey guys! In an attempt to get more active and finally FINISH THIS THING, I've decided to post up this comic of mine. 

Trying to avoid having a huge introduction post, I just want to mention that this is a training wheels comic! I'm trying different ways of drawing things and blah blah blah blah, I apologize in advance for any and all crappiness and inconsistencies. 

So, let's get rolling! Four pages to start you guys off!

If this hopefully goes as well as I imagine, I'll end up updating this first post with short character profiles and such. But just as a reminder, *I will post all new pages here at the first post!*

Page One
Page Two
Page Three
Page Four
Page Five
Page Six

General Warnings: 
-Bawww sadness
-Some naughty words, oh my

Update Schedule:
Iunno! Twice a week? At least once a week!


----------



## pcbby (Jun 13, 2009)

Two more pages~ Because even if the general response is none whatsoever, I want to keep trying <<;;


----------

